# Unusual Rat Sitter Request in Central PA



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking for someone who would consider rat sitting for free/the joy of having a temporary pet. I've had this girl for a few months and two rat sittera fell through, so now I'm at a loss and go back to school in *seven* days. I want to make sure I can have her back on holidays/breaks and this would only need to be until the end of May because I'm planning on transferring schools to where I could live off campus and have her. She'll have everything already provided for her. Please let me know so we can discuss this if you're interested.

Also if someone is located anywhere from Central PA to Elmira, NY I would be happy to drop her off on the way!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As harsh as it may sound, you may be better off rehoming her. She needs a friend/sister/neutered brother and being able to find someone to adopt her into their current rat family (and give you visiting rights!) will probably be easier than having a long-term sitter.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've actually found a sitter, but thank you. I have no intentions of rehoming her unless it's the last possible choice I have to make. As I said, it's not for long-term sitting. It's quite short term if you count in the many breaks I'll be home for and the fact that, come May, I am transferring and will have my own place off campus that obviously will allow pets. Thank you for your words though.


----------

